# Dive Watches Safe To Dive In?



## arty11 (Jan 15, 2007)

Planning on doing a spot of snorkeling/scuba in the Red Sea in September and would very much like to use my new Omega Planet Ocean. Thing is, i've just been doing some research and apparently it advises to not wear a dive watch as it could possible attract sharks! Now, call me a wuss, but I don't fancy this happening for the sake of wanting to wear my watch for what it was made for!! Id this really the case, or is it highly highly unlikely that this will ever happen!?

Any help, much appreciated!

Arty


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive replied in your other thread, dont worry about it, if dive watches attracted sharks, they would make them different......


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

Different class of shark in the red sea mate ,if they see a orange flash in the water especially with omega on it send them in to a frenzy ,they have been known to have good taste in watches  If you want to blend in try a sharkskin strap.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

arty11 said:


> Thing is, i've just been doing some research and apparently it advises to not wear a dive watch as it could possible attract sharks!
> 
> Arty


I think that's the biggest load of bollocks I've heard all week!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> arty11 said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is, i've just been doing some research and apparently it advises to not wear a dive watch as it could possible attract sharks!
> ...


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Nalu said:


> arty11 said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is, i've just been doing some research and apparently it advises to not wear a dive watch as it could possible attract sharks!
> ...


Colin

In future try not to be so reticent








you must learn to be a bit more forceful.

Martin


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

mart broad said:


> Colin
> 
> In future try not to be so reticent
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a character flaw I'm trying to manage. Every once in a while, I need to make certain that everyone knows I'm an American, in no uncertain terms


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> mart broad said:
> 
> 
> > Colin
> ...


American skilled in the use of British vernacular


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > mart broad said:
> ...


Is it "International Point Out Colin's Character Flaws Day"?


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Why not extrapolate your reasoning for the dismissiveness of the fellows post soldier of uncle Samuel?


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 10, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Why not extrapolate your reasoning for the dismissiveness of the fellows post soldier of uncle Samuel?


Why waste his time? Better for the original poster to cite his source so we can all go along and have a laugh. surely


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

You may all scoff







, but when Breitling introduced the SuperOcean Professional in 1998 with an all-matt case and bracelet (as opposed to the SuperOcean's polished case) they gave the following explanation:

"...it avoids glinting liable to attract potentially aggressive fish."

















Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

And that would be the biggest load of bollocks I've heard _this_ week









Seriously, there is an old salt tale about barracuda being attracted to shiny things but I'm not sure I believe it. In any event, a shiny thing attached to an 80Kg piece of bait isn't too attractive to a barracuda (or a shark for that matter). In the tiny minds of fish, and somewhere still in the primitive parts of our brains, there is a small synapse that judges size and tells predators to avoid attacking things bigger than themselves when other choices are available.

I tried to attract this guy with my watch. While he was patient and let me get pretty close, I'm unconvinced it was my Auto-zilla that did the trick:










Someone should ask B'ling why they've currently strayed from their safety policy re: dive watch finishes. Are they trying to get their customers' arms gnawed off or has their truth changed?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great photo Col....

While we were diving in the Bahamas a few years ago, we did have a Barracuda show a interest in Aly, it just kept on advancing slowly on her face







...We think it could see a reflection in her mask, but it was just being nosy, it was a bit freaky but thats all part of the fun!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

When I was a kid I remember fishing for pike using a "spinner". Basically a shiny, spoon shaped piece of metal which, when pulled through the water, span at high speed. The idea being the shiny object moving through the water looked (to the pike) like a small fish.

Even then it (or maybe I) wasn't too successful. It worked best if you varied the rate at which you reeled in the spinner to try and mimic a fish that might be injured as the pike would think it was an easy catch.

So unless your watch arm is mimicking a poorly mackerel and the rest of your body is camouflaged I can't believe you watch will be a lure to a big fish.


----------



## arty11 (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/sharks/isaf/color.htm

http://www.wikihow.com/Prevent-a-Shark-Attack

I know some are taking the p*ss here, but when you read the odd comment, I thought it best to ask the question!

Arty

p.s thanks Guy for that! At least someone took me seriously!


----------

